# amp internal power supply unit



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,

Wondering what voltage the internal power supply unit regulates to? or does it just run off 12-14.4vdc?

Asking because I am wanting to make a voltage regulator from 110vac to that voltage so I can use a cheap amp in my house for a subwoofer project.

Thanks,


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

92blacktt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering what voltage the internal power supply unit regulates to? or does it just run off 12-14.4vdc?
> 
> ...


Depends on the amp. If it's got a power supply inside that boosts to +/-35V, then that's what it needs to operate.

Caution though...many amps will not work without significant modifications to the mute/protection circuitry. If you aren't sure - then don't.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

yes it looks like it can vary quite a bit. 

Would be easier if I could build a 14.4vdc regulator. Not sure at what I would be looking at cost wise to something that can provide up to 80amps though.

Does anyone have any plans/schematics for a 14.4vdc regulator?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

92blacktt said:


> yes it looks like it can vary quite a bit.
> 
> Would be easier if I could build a 14.4vdc regulator. Not sure at what I would be looking at cost wise to something that can provide up to 80amps though.
> 
> Does anyone have any plans/schematics for a 14.4vdc regulator?


Why build? Buy a big used one on eBay. Look for Cascade Audio Engineering - pretty cheap.


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> Why build? Buy a big used one on eBay. Look for Cascade Audio Engineering - pretty cheap.


I don't see anything that could do it on ebay.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

92blacktt said:


> I don't see anything that could do it on ebay.


I found this in roughly 3 seconds.

CASCADE AUDIO ENGINEERING APS-55 SWITCHING POWER SUPPLY | eBay


----------

